# How to combine hives?



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

1."Do I maintain the entrance for the top hive?"
no
2."it seems that this may cause a ventilation problem??
they'll be opened up in a day.
3."Do I put the top feeder on?
no
good luck,mike


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

We do a lot of newspaper combines, you may hear other methods that work also, I will give you a quick rundown on how we do them: Hive to be combined (remove bottom board) is placed on top of hive your combining with with 1 sheet of newspaper between them. In this sheet of news paper cut 2 or 3 slits about an inch long, or poke 2 holes in the paper about the size of a pencil. No top entrance, no feeder. The bees will actually have the slits or holes chewed large enough to pass through freely within about 6 hours, and within a few days to a week will remove all of the paper and spit it out the front entrance. Thats it, there is not really much to it.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

1 sheet of paper thick and make a few small slits in the paper.

If you have tight boxes(no gaps) and it is hot leave the lid cracked enough for bees to get out or they will suffocate.


----------



## treeoflife (Aug 20, 2009)

Whenever I do combines in warm weather, I'll tape a piece of screen over the inner cover hole of the box being moved. Then, once the two hives are combined and the day is getting too warm, I simply prop up the outer cover to vent the excess heat. They won't overheat as long as the hot air can escape. If I know the day will be hot, I'll just combine the evening before. Gives them a good head start. 

BTW, there are always some bees left on the bottom board after I remove their hive. On a whim, I once tried giving a generous puff of smoke to a different hive, then placed that bottom board like a ramp to the entrance. These now homeless bees marched right up into their new hive, with no problem because the scents were masked by the smoke, and they even started fanning away the smoke along with their new family members. Maybe they would have found their way to a new hive anyway, but I wasn't sure. I was just thrilled I didn't lose any of my girls. :applause:

Cindy


----------



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

Is the queenless hive supposed to go on the bottom or the top?
Thanks
-Serge


----------



## MeadFarm (Nov 4, 2009)

SERGE said:


> Is the queenless hive supposed to go on the bottom or the top?


Seems like everyone agrees the queenless hive goes on the top. That way the queen-right hive can continue to go about their business without major disruption (save the possible distraction of several thousand new upstairs neighbors!)


----------



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I never worry about who's on top, the hive I want to move is the one that goes on top. Takes them no time at all to open up the paper and I have yet to have any issues.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

What if each hive has a queen, maybe one has a virgin. what will the bees do?


----------

